# Changement de pays compte App Store



## iSc0tty (8 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis français, en France, mais futur expatrié au Canada pour une longue durée.
Je me doute que je vais devoir changer le pays de mon compte App Store pour pouvoir accéder aux apps "locales", dispo uniquement au Canada : je pense par exemple aux banques, bons plans, etc.. Comment ça se passe concrètement ? J'ai juste à changer le pays de les paramètres de mon compte (depuis itunes ou l'app store sur iPhone) ? 
Je peux quand même continuer à utiliser et synchroniser mes app achetées sur l'app store français ? Y compris pouvoir les retelécharger depuis l'onglets mes achats sur l'iPhone ? 
Après peut être que je peux changer fréquemment le pays dans le cas contraire si c'est possible..

Merci d'avance pour vos renseignements, j'avoue être perdu  :/


----------



## aurique (8 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, 

Précision avant de commencer , ce que je vais dire, remonte à des temps anciens ça a peut être changé depuis. Donc, pour moi, j'ai été obligé de créer un nouveau compte dans le pays où je résidais mais, par contre je pouvais toujours utiliser mon compte "France". Itunes ou l'iPhone demandent parfois  l'identifiant d'un des comptes mais tout le contenu (Apps, Video, Musique ...) acheté quelque soit le compte cohabitait très bien sur mes iDevices ou mes mac. 

Je suis pas sur d'avoir été très clair ....


----------



## les_innommables66 (8 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Aucun souci pour faire cohabiter deux (ou plus) comptes et avoir les apps et la musique en provenance des deux comptes sur tes différents Macs et iBidules.

Tu devras créer un nouveau compte iTunes canadien avec une adresse au Canada et un moyen de paiement canadien (carte cadeau ou numéro de carte bancaire).
(je ne sais pas si on peut changer un compte existant pour le rattacher à un pays différent : j'imagine que ce n'est pas possible, et je n'en verrais pas l'intérêt).

A savoir : l'un des réglages iTunes te propose une synchronisation permanente avec ton compte iTunes ; si tu coches cette option, pendant 90 jours, tu ne peux pas choisir une synchro permanente avec l'autre compte. Ca ne m'a jamais posé de problème (je n'ai jamais coché cette option).

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## iSc0tty (8 Octobre 2015)

Salut, merci pour vos réponses déjà c'est gentil !
 Au départ, Je ne pensais pas devoir créer obligatoirement un nouveau compte. Pourtant dans iTunes (onglet app store), et sur l'app store iOS, on peut aller dans les paramètres de son compte et "Modifier le pays ou la région", avec je cite "un moyen de paiement et une adresse de facturation valides dans un pays où l'iTunes Store est disponible". Je pensais donc mettre Canada et avoir accès à l'app Store canadien. 


Mais Bref, je pense avoir la réponse pour ceux que ça intéressent !
J'ai appelé directement le support d'Apple en Irlande qui a tenté de bien m'expliquer !

Alors tout d'abord pas de création de nouveau compte, ça reste effectivement le même compte Apple ! Et Il s'agit de basculer le pays ou la région, avec une moyen de paiement valide dans le pays en question (donc dans mon cas il me faudra un CB canadienne ou une carte itunes canadienne pour basculer).
Les apps françaises et canadienne peuvent cohabiter sans soucis sur le même iPhone (mais un seul pays sur l'app store à chaque fois). CEPENDANT, Apple conseille vivement de faire une sauvegarde locale de toutes ses apps avant le changement de pays. Les apps françaises n'apparaitront plus dans l'onglet Achats, et les futures mises à jours de seront plus disponibles, gros point noir. 

Par contre, si une application IDENTIQUE est distribuée dans les deux stores, on peut la retélécharger depuis le store du nouveau pays. Par exemple dans mon cas, si j'ai acheté (même payant) un jeu sur le store française, mais qu'il est aussi disponible sur le store canadien, il me suffit de supprimer d'abord le jeu français de l'iPhone (pour éviter d'éventuels conflits) et de retélécharger ce MÊME jeu (il ne faut pas de différence du tout) sur le store canadien gratuitement. 

Alors oui pour les app uniquement dispo sur le store française (d'opérateurs, de banques, etc..), elles seront toujours utilisables mais les mises à jour futures non dispo. Mais apparemment si elles sont directement sur l'iPhone si (voir plus bas). Au pire, pour pallier à ce problème, j'ai demandé si la manipulation suivante était possible : fréquemment (on va dire une fois par mois), basculer à nouveau le compte canadien en française, récupérer les mises à jours manquantes, et repartir en canadien. La conseillère m'a laissé entendre que THÉORIQUEMENT c'est possible, mais légalement non car Apple demande à ce que le compte soit de même région / nationalité que l'on où se trouve. Elle n'a donc rien pu garantir officiellement. Je ne pense pas après qu'Apple utilise la localisation pour bloquer, on peut très bien un compte français en étant en voyage en espagne par exemple. Mais bon ça c'est à voir. 

Je vous copie le mail du support que j'ai reçu en plus :

Avant de changer le pays de votre compte iTunes Store, veuillez prendre en considération les points suivants:


1) Si vous disposez d’un crédit d’achat, vous devez l’utiliser avant de procéder à la modification.
2) Vous devez télécharger tout le contenu que vous avez acheté. De plus, les articles loués doivent avoir dépassé leur date d’expiration de 30 jours. Pour obtenir des informations supplémentaires sur le contenu loué, rendez-vous à l’adresse suivante :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1657?viewlocale=fr_FR
3) Vous devez indiquer une méthode de paiement, comme une carte bancaire, associée à une adresse de facturation valide dans le nouveau pays. Une carte cadeau iTunes Store émise dans le nouveau pays peut également constituer une méthode de paiement. 
4) Après avoir modifié le pays, vous ne recevez plus, dans iTunes, de notifications vous indiquant que des mises à jour sont disponibles pour les applications que vous avez achetées dans votre pays d’origine. Cependant, vous continuez à recevoir des notifications sur votre appareil iOS pour les applications installées sur ce dernier.
5) Si vous êtes abonné à iTunes Match, vous ne pouvez pas modifier le pays tant que l’abonnement n’a pas expiré.
6) Si vous avez acheté un forfait saisonnier, vous ne pouvez pas modifier le pays associé à votre compte tant que la saison est en cours de diffusion et tant que le dernier épisode de la saison n’a pas été ajouté à l’iTunes Store.
7) Si vous avez utilisé iTunes dans le nuage pour télécharger des achats effectués antérieurement à partir de votre page Achats, ces achats ne s’affichent plus lorsque vous modifiez le pays.


*****iTUNES STORE******

Si vous avez des soucis ou des questions, vous pouvez nous re-contacter, en allant sur le lien ci-dessous avec votre numéro de dossier:

https://getsupport.apple.com/GetCaseDetails.action


Merci beaucoup pour votre patience.

Cordialement,
Christianna - Assistance iTunes & AppStore  

Voilà, j'ai essayé d'être le plus complet possible ! Je remercie les personnes qui m'ont répondu et espère pouvoir aider celles dans un cas similaire au mien


----------



## les_innommables66 (8 Octobre 2015)

Sur la base de toutes les infos que tu as eues, je te recommande fortement de créer un nouveau compte !

L'idée de ne pas pouvoir mettre à jour les applications déjà téléchargées avec un compte français me déplairait fortement :

si ce sont des apps payantes, l'idée de devoir repayer pour avoir la dernière version ne me conviendrait pas
pour une app gratuite de ta banque, ça me gênerait de ne pas pouvoir installer une mise à jour de sécurité ou avec des nouvelles fonctionnalités !
Et je ne vois pas Apple venir te chercher des poux dans la tête sur ce sujet !
Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## iSc0tty (8 Octobre 2015)

Personnellement je serais parti sur l'inverse avec mon interprétation.. Mes app payées sont généralement des "grosses" app dans le sens international (jeux le plus souvent), donc normalement dispo sur le store canadien donc je n'ai pas à payer de nouveau justement pour les avoir avec leur mises à jour. En gros elles seront marquées dans mon store français et dans mon store canadien mais payées une seule fois.
Et pour les app uniquement dispo en France y'a marqué dans le mail de support officiel, les mises à jours sont pas dispo via iTunes mais apparemment seraient dispo depuis l'iPhone directement uniquement si elles sont installées dessus, c'est pas si mal.. 

Dans le pire des cas, je suis d'accord je vois mal Apple me fait chier sur le pays, donc je peux le changer quand je veux où que je soit si besoin est.


----------



## roquebrune (13 Juin 2017)

Je suis dans le meme cas mais naviguant sans cesse entre France et Allemagne, c'est vraiment pas pratique du tout j'ai une adresse et une carte bancaire dans chacun de ces pays et je veux pouvoir alterner sans tout ce cirque


----------

